# Strikeforce Pick 'em: Rousey vs Kaufman



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a signup thread for the next Strikeforce event which takes place in just under two weeks at 7:30 PM EST or 11:30 PM GMT. The main event is a BW title fight between Ronda Rousey and Sarah Kaufman from the Valley View Casino Center in San Diego, CA, USA.










Anybody who likes Strikeforce can sign up, even if they have not played so far. Details on how to pick are below, same format used for UFC events in CPL. Except for one thing... you send a pick for every fight on the main card, but only for two of the fights on the preliminary card. 

Since our Interim Champ Bknmax signed up this will be on the line!










The scheduled fights include:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Ronda Rousey vs. Sarah Kaufman
> Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza vs. Derek Brunson
> ...


You can send picks whenever confident with the fights. The picks should only be pm'd once unless they add, drop or change a fight on the main card. The offcial card can be seen HERE. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they lose their matchup and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline to send picks is when the Strikeforce event begins, approx. 7:30 PM EST in the US.

On how to pick fights:



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


*Main Event

Bknmax (9-4) vs hixxy (10-3)

Main Card

pipe (6-5-1) vs Big_Charm (5-5)
kantowrestler (4-6-1) vs IcemanCometh (0-0)
dudeabides (7-5) vs HitOrGetHit (0-2)*

*
Members Signed Up

AlphaDawg
HitOrGetHit
kantowrestler
pipe
Bknmax
hixxy
IcemanCometh
Big_Charm
dudeabides
*

Any questions let me know. Picks due *Aug. 18th by 7:30 PM Eastern.* 







​


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm in, will be sending picks through in a bit.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I would like a another crack at this...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in, got Rousey in FFL aswell so hopefully be a good night all round for me!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

When was the last time the champ defended??


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Bknmax said:


>


lol

The UFC pick em champ is in as well :thumb02:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

pipe said:


> lol
> 
> The UFC pick em champ is in as well :thumb02:


I didn't feel like having all the belt's you know, so you hold on to that one for me Champ


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

One more sign up needed for a 3 fight card!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sign me up!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey thanks for signing up guys, we have a 3 fight card like hixxy said but that leaves room for more if they want to come in on the last day. Try to get your picks in by Saturday night 7 pm or whenever the prelims get started. If you want to see the matchups they're in the top post of the first page. And Bknmax isn't defending his Interim title in that main event against hixxy , they are going at it for the real belt.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, Machida Karate stripped of the title. It was the right thing to do considering he hasn't defended in ages. Time to avenge my loss to Bknmax and win the title!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will join.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, adding HOGH vs dudeabides to the card.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Where has Machida Karate been in this pickem anyways?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Picks have been sent. :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Saf v Bowling could decide my fight with Bknmax.. Im pretty sure we will pick all others the same. This one is just to close to call. If we pick the same winner then i guess it will go on rounds/methods..

Then again we might have multiple differences lol.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I think Saf v Bowling could decide my fight with Bknmax.. Im pretty sure we will pick all others the same. This one is just to close to call. If we pick the same winner then i guess it will go on rounds/methods..
> 
> Then again we might have multiple differences lol.


Depends if you got Bowling winning or not , I'll send picks if u want


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Give me 5 mins mate, ill send them to dudeabides and then ill send them to you mate.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I've got everybody's picks for this one, but there are still 5 hours left somebody could sign up if you know what I mean. Thanks guys.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Well i was right, me and Bknmax have all the same winners apart from Bowling/Saf. But we have quite a few different methods/rounds/placings so it might not be a winner takes all on that fight..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The next person who signs up by 7 PM Eastern time before this starts will go against AlphaDawg. We're hoping somebody does I mean.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Strikeforce Pick 'em: Rousey vs Kaufman
*






The correct calls:



> Green UD
> De Randamie UD
> Amagov TKO 1
> Tate Sub 3
> ...


*The Matchups

Main Event*

*Bknmax* (9-5) vs *hixxy* (11-3)

*And the winner of tonight's main event and... NOW... the NEW undisputed champion of the Strikeforce Pick 'em league... hixxy!

He won 114 to 89!!!* 

This is yours to wear in your sig if you choose: 







*
Main Card 

pipe (7-5-1) vs Big_Charm (5-6)
Fight won by pipe 107 to 104! FOTN!

kantowrestler (5-6-1) vs IcemanCometh (0-1)
Fight won by kantowrestler 114 to 81! 

dudeabides (8-5) vs HitOrGetHit (0-3)
Fight won by dudeabides 119 to 72! KOTN!

*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was what's his name with 119 points, barely ahead of two guys with 114 on a close card. This was an awesome event to watch, I hope it was fun to pick the fights that came with it. If you want to do it again, just sign up for the Melendez vs Healy show next month.


(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

Bknmax


> Ovince St. Preux,Dec,U *17*
> Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza,Sub,Round 2 *16*
> Ronda Rousey,Sub,Round 3 *20*
> Lumumba Sayers,KO,Round 2
> ...


hixxy


> Ronda Rousey vs. Sarah Kaufman - Rousey SUB 1 *25*
> 
> T.J. Cook vs. Ovince St. Preux - St Preux TKO 2 *21*
> 
> ...


pipe


> Ronaldo Souza - UD *17*
> Ronda Rousey - sub - rnd 1 *24*
> Ovince St. Preux - UD *15*
> Bobby Green - UD *22*
> ...


Big_Charm


> Rousey via sub Rd 1 *25*
> Jacare via sub Rd 2 *16*
> Lumumba via sub Rd 1
> Saffiedine via dec. Unanimous *22*
> ...


kantowrestler


> Ronda Rousey/submission/round 1 *25*
> Ronaldo Souza/submission/round 1 *19*
> Anthony Smith/submission/round 2 *20*
> Tarec Saffiedine/unanimous decision *22*
> ...


IcemanCometh


> Adlan Amagov RD1 KO *25*
> Miesha Tate RD2 Submission *21*
> Ovince St. Preux RD2 TKO *20*
> Roger Bowling RD2 KO
> ...


dudeabides


> Rousey Sub 1 *25*
> St. Preux UD *16*
> Souza Sub 2 *15*
> Saffiedine UD *22*
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> Tate via Sub Rd. 1 *22*
> Yamanaka via Sub Rd. 1
> Rousey via Sub Rd. 2 *20*
> Jacare via Sub Rd. 1 *17*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message. If people think it's too easy now, and want to pick all the prelims (that all air on Showtime nowadays) let me knwo that too.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And I'm on my way to breaking even!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah crap. At least Tate got the win!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Good fight Bknmax.

Its been a long journey back, but finally i have the belt back!


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

pipe

Ronaldo Souza - UD 17
Ronda Rousey - sub - rnd 1 24
Ovince St. Preux - UD 15
Bobby Green - UD 22
Adlan Amagov - Tko - rnd 2 18
Lumumba Sayers - tko - rnd 2
Tarec Saffiedine - Tko - rnd 2 11
Total 6 of 7 for 107 pts

Big_Charm

Rousey via sub Rd 1 25
Jacare via sub Rd 2 16
Lumumba via sub Rd 1
Saffiedine via dec. Unanimous 22
Ovince via dec. Unanimous 13
Tate via dec. Unanimous 12
Amagov via TKO Rd 2 16
Total 6 of 7 for 104 pts


We had a great fight, just wondering why some of our scores are different considering we picked equal on a lot (Amagov & Ovince). :confused02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Confidence points, his Amagov pick was two places higher so he got two more points, and so was the OSP pick. And that is why you both picked Rousey exactly right but you got one more point for it than he did.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it's hard to pick fighters when there isn't alot of information on them.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Big_Charm said:


> pipe
> 
> Ronaldo Souza - UD 17
> Ronda Rousey - sub - rnd 1 24
> ...


its the order in which we picked I think. I just got lucky


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh right I forgot about that.


----------

